# Coney Island archive photos: 1986 and 1999



## editor (Aug 6, 2010)

I've posted up some photos from my trips to the faded seaside town of Coney Island, Brooklyn, which I visited in 1986 and 1999.

 I was terrified when I first went there – until I realised it was just like Barry Island in Wales!










 The old Thunderbolt ride – which had a house built in to it! It's now been flattened 





 Yes- that’s me posing there!

Loads more Coney Island photos here


----------



## Reno (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice !

When I was in NYC a few weeks ago I went on both the Cyclone rollercoaster and the Wonder Wheel for the first time. The Wonder Wheel was lovely, especially in the swinging cabins, though it is odd sitting on a fun ride with a view of the most scary looking projects possible. The Cyclone was the most horrible rollercoaster I've ever been on, so rickety I was convinced I'd spend the next couple of months in a neck brace. 

I believe its all going to get gentrified beyond recognition over the next few years.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

I've just posted up a small feature about the precious Parachute Jump ride:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/remembering-the-wonderfully-precarious-coney-island-parachute-jump/


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 2, 2011)

Can`t help hearing The Warriors theme tune when seeing those ...............


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

I've just posted up a big 100 photo feature on Coney Island





http://www.urban75.org/blog/coney-island-in-winter-new-york-photo-feature/


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

And here's a mini Ukraine n New York:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/brighton-beach-and-little-odessa-new-york/


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2011)

I want to go to coney island quite a lot, but has it been flattened now?

The place they use in baz luhrmans romeo and juliet is that coney island? Is it in spotless sunshine for the eternal mind (or is that montawk) or requiem for a dream?


----------

